# Custom plastic cage build



## BoaGal (Jun 16, 2012)

I made this cage from the ground up using ABS plastic. I've been trying for a while now to make a plastic cage and finally had some success. Cage measures 16"W x 24"D x 24"T which comes out to 39.9 gallons. It's going to be for a crested gecko.

I will be adding great stuff and plants in the next few weeks, so I will keep the thread updated.









































12 oz Red Bull in the last picture for size reference.


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

Were can you buy ABS sheets like that?


----------



## limike (Dec 29, 2012)

Looks Great, awesome Job!!


----------



## BoaGal (Jun 16, 2012)

I got the plastic from a local supplier
Total Plastics, Inc.


----------



## BoaGal (Jun 16, 2012)

Got some shelves put in









And the pots for plants









Now I'm waiting for Great Stuff to dry


----------



## Toxic (Jul 9, 2012)

About how much did it cost to build this?


----------



## BoaGal (Jun 16, 2012)

Just the cage, before I started making it into a vivarium, cost about $90 in materials.


----------



## BoaGal (Jun 16, 2012)

Got all of the Great Stuff applied and dried


















Started adding the Eco Earth/Titebond III mixture. I'm going to let this section dry for a couple of days before I continue, since this is my first time using this method. I want to make sure it comes out right before I do the whole thing.


----------



## SDRiding (Jul 31, 2012)

Interesting, I'll be following along. I've been looking into alternatives to glass for a custom viv I want to build. Seems like the PVC sheets should be lighter, easier to work with, should still hold small amounts of water without issue. Any drawbacks to working with it you've noticed so far?


----------



## BoaGal (Jun 16, 2012)

It's actually ABS, not PVC. It does scratch a little easier than I thought it would, but you can't see the scratches unless you get really close. I'm still going to look around for a harder plastic, but that just may be me being picky.

I wouldn't use PVC, because it stains over long term use. Here is one of my PVC snake cages (not built by me) after about 3 years of use. I tried cleaning it with everything, it's stained. I have some cages made out of ABS and HDPE and neither of those plastics have stained.

http://i367.photobucket.com/albums/oo112/BoaGal/PC171163_zps5cfa2eae.jpg


----------



## SDRiding (Jul 31, 2012)

Have you looked into any of that marine board stuff they use for boats? I don't know their exact composition or safety for reptiles/amphibians, but they seem to be able to hold up to serious abuse. I guess it's made from HDPE, which should make it safe for use.


----------



## BoaGal (Jun 16, 2012)

I tried building with HDPE, but you have to weld it and I couldn't get it to weld without warping.


----------



## BoaGal (Jun 16, 2012)

Got some more dirt on, haven't had much time to work on it. I think I finally figured out the right ratio of dirt to glue though.


----------



## SDRiding (Jul 31, 2012)

Looking good so far, better to do it right the first time! Would you mind sharing some of your experiences building the ABS cages? I'm considering building some 30" x 18" x 24" vivs using ABS. The lighter weight and ease of construction have me really curious.


----------



## BoaGal (Jun 16, 2012)

I thought it was fairly easy to build with, the plastic warehouse I bought from was able to cut everything to size for me. After that it was just glue one side and wait, glue another side and wait... My biggest problem with the material is that it scratches easily. Next time around, I'm going to look for something more rigid.

Side note, almost all of the dirt is on now. Hopefully I can finish that in the next day or two and then go get some plants.


----------



## Raptor22 (Nov 23, 2012)

I saw this build on pangea, and think you did a great job on building that enclosure. Looks like a good alternative to all glass. Is the door glass or acrylic?


----------



## BoaGal (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks! The door is acrylic.


----------



## BoaGal (Jun 16, 2012)

It's all ready for plants now. Hopefully I will be doing that tomorrow.


----------



## BoaGal (Jun 16, 2012)

Plants are in there now, what do you think?


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

I think your build is great. I really like the platform look. However, and I'm sorry if this sounds harsh, your plant selection is terrible. There is not room for even one of those plants in there once they get going. They are all pretty big species. Maybe someone in your area can hook you up with some cuttings of more appropriate species. If not, our sponsors have some great choices. Again, I only want you to succeed, so please don't be offended.


----------



## reptiles12 (Jul 18, 2012)

Lol *as his hopes and dreams are destroyed instantly*

Anyway, if you go on ebay there is a guy named michaelunderwood that sells all types of vines, wandering jews, peperomia and terrarium plants. He has very nice species and great info. He sells terrarium plants and others in 20-30 different cuttings of the same species of plants. For instance, he is selling 20 different peperomia cuttings for 40 dollars and 20 terrarium sutable plants for 40 dollars. I would show him your tank and let him pick out some nice plants to grow in for a cheap price. I hope I helped you out a little


----------



## BoaGal (Jun 16, 2012)

Haha, thanks guys. Lowes didn't have any size info on their plants. For now, I will leave it the way it is and if I have to trim sometimes that's fine. If it gets out of hand, I will switch them out.


----------



## SDRiding (Jul 31, 2012)

Tank looks good, I like the platform look. With the way you made the plant holders shouldn't be hard to swap out if they start going crazy.


----------

